# What is the coolest betta color?



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

I know that I have a favorite betta color, but do you? If so, what is it? I really think that black bettas are cool, and I have one myself!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

This one


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

That, is, by far, one of he coolest bettas I have seen! (But of course, I think my betta are even prettier, even if they weren't bred from a high quality breeder.:-D )


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

This guy is one of the most interesting looking Bettas I've seen. Not bad for a pet store buy, despite his form. I tend to like white Bettas more than anything, but his colors got me.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Gotta love Meeko 

I'm a massive BF fan, but I won't say they look "cool". I suppose the coolest Betta in my eyes is a black orchid CT. If they're DDR (double double ray), even better.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I myself like black and white bettas. =)









but this one online has got to be the coolest detail. (don't like the DT though)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Copper melano. This fish is my dream!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

This little boy -


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Tree, I am now in love with your black and white Betta!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I love multicolor bettas, but that the moment I am trash for golden bettas


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Ollie is in my avatar, but I also like Khan's banding at the moment, even if he ends up going all blue, it will be a beautiful blue.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

These ones O_O They were on AB a few years ago ... just ... holy moly!!!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I think this one is pretty cool.


----------



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

I know this pic is photoshopped but I can't get over how gorgeous his rays are. I would love to have a CT with these rays


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

This guy <3 I'm not a dragon or FT fan. But this guy has one of the coolest FT tail I've ever seen

(( photo by Choti_Betta ))


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

VillagerSparky said:


> Tree, I am now in love with your black and white Betta!


that betta is not mine. but I WISH! though I do have a black and white boy named Wahoo in my avatar. hehe


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Tree said:


> that betta is not mine. but I WISH! though I do have a black and white boy named Wahoo in my avatar. hehe


I put in a bid on that black and white guy! When his price got up over $100 I had to drop out. That was before I found my Vincent, who I'm completely head over heels in love with, so I guess it was for the best. Can't help but wonder who got him though, he's stunning.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> I put in a bid on that black and white guy! When his price got up over $100 I had to drop out. That was before I found my Vincent, who I'm completely head over heels in love with, so I guess it was for the best. Can't help but wonder who got him though, he's stunning.


OH MAN! I wish I was there for the buy now button on him. LOL though I'm sure with that beaut he was only for bid.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

He already had 6 or 7 bids when I spotted him so I don't know if he ever did have a buy now option. If his breeder was willing to let him go, can you imagine what they kept? If I bred one that good I wouldn't let him out of my sight.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> He already had 6 or 7 bids when I spotted him so I don't know if he ever did have a buy now option. If his breeder was willing to let him go, can you imagine what they kept? If I bred one that good I wouldn't let him out of my sight.


do you remember who the breeder was? I would love a fish like that.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't remember who the breeder was. I've been wracking my horrible memory, ooh! I might be able to find out! I'll go look in my bid history! Duh.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My favorite color depends on which of my Betta I'm looking at at the time.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> I don't remember who the breeder was. I've been wracking my horrible memory, ooh! I might be able to find out! I'll go look in my bid history! Duh.


Darn it! I can not find it. It's only showing me auctions I won. 
Anyway, to stay on topic, this is a really cool color too.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> Darn it! I can not find it. It's only showing me auctions I won.
> Anyway, to stay on topic, this is a really cool color too.
> View attachment 714306



it's okay, ya tried. =P 

hey looks like my new girl but mine has light blue fins.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Tree said:


> it's okay, ya tried. =P
> 
> hey looks like my new girl but mine has light blue fins.


That's my new girl, Bianca. She's gorgeous. The only flaw I can find on her is one small red dot on her dorsal. Other than that she's perfect. She's like a perfect pearl.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Bianca and Vincent are going to produce some incredible little ones.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Bobioden said:


> Bianca and Vincent are going to produce some incredible little ones.


Thank you for the complement! I'm pretty proud of myself for finding the two of them. Lol.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> That's my new girl, Bianca. She's gorgeous. The only flaw I can find on her is one small red dot on her dorsal. Other than that she's perfect. She's like a perfect pearl.


oh nice find! =D I'd say nothing is ever perfect, that is why all the bettas are so unique.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Tree said:


> oh nice find! =D I'd say nothing is ever perfect, that is why all the bettas are so unique.


It is what makes each one unique.
As the song says, I love all your perfect imperfections.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I really love metallic Bettas, gold especially. I like it when they're so metallic that it spreads onto their fins. It looks like foil! Green Bettas are cool too. If only there was an actual lime green color


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

haley3k1 said:


> I really love metallic Bettas, gold especially. I like it when they're so metallic that it spreads onto their fins. It looks like foil! Green Bettas are cool too. If only there was an actual lime green color


There has to be a way to produce a lime metallic. That would be a cool color. I love metallic bettas of any color, the way the fins change color with the light is mesmerizing as they move around. So beautiful.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> There has to be a way to produce a lime metallic. That would be a cool color. I love metallic bettas of any color, the way the fins change color with the light is mesmerizing as they move around. So beautiful.


I think there's got to be some way to make lime green. When ppl make green Bettas they always use blue to get that very green looking blue. I think the key to getting a lime green betta would be using yellow to get a very light greenish looking yellow. Just a theory, but I've seen a few yellows on ab that have a lime green hint to them. I think with the right breeding it could be brought out even more.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmmm, I have a little more green than blue metallic HM female that might be perfect for the beginnings of a lime green metallic line. This is an interesting train of thought....
Dammit, now I'm going to have to look in to it, ugh, you people are terrible!


----------



## Akasha (Feb 9, 2016)

I think my betta, Arashi has an interesting color, and perhaps rare? I'm new here and not entirely sure, but I think he is true purple. Well, broken purple butterfly I believe. His scales have a slight rose gold shimmer in the sunlight, but other than that, He's as purple as it gets. What do you guys think? Is his color different or am I mistaken? Sorry about the quality!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

That particular shade of purple is pretty cool. With the copper scales I'll bet he's really pretty in natural light.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Your boy is super pretty  I'm def no expert on colors, but he looks like a true copper to me. Many coppers have purple hues to them, especially when exposed to light at the right angle or the flash of a camera. Some coppers even look like an oil spill with green and purple iridescent scales!


----------



## Akasha (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks!  I was thinking that perhaps he was copper too, but I wasn't sure since I had only ever seen coppers in various shades of blue,grey, orange. As far as I can tell, he doesn't have any red tinges. He does appear periwinkle blue if looked at from above but if at any other angle, it's that odd lavenderish purple. Either way, I love him! He is so curious about everything. Sometimes their little personalities can be just as interesting as their colors!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> It is what makes each one unique.
> As the song says, I love all your perfect imperfections.


Hehe, yup!


----------

